# Necesito un transistor q funcione como interruptor



## Mutilo (Dic 29, 2007)

Estoy buscando un transistor NPN q cumpla los siguientes requisitos:

- Tension aplicada en colector: señal cuadrada de 14V y frecuencia F1= 1 MHz
- A la base llega otra señal cuadrada de 14V de frecuencia F2<F1
- En el emisor necesito tener la señal del colector, dependiendo de la frecuencia de la base.


El transistor será utilizado como un interruptor, en las zonas de corte-saturacion. Cuando tenga tension en la puerta, en el emisor necesito q tenga la misma señal q hay en ese momento alimentando el colector.

Pero ahora con esto me surge un problema. En estas condiciones:
-Si en la base hay 14V
-Y el colector se encuentra en un nivel bajo: 0V
¿El transistor se estropea no?

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Dic 29, 2007)

Si entre base y emisor hay 14V... seguro se te estropeara el transistor...

tenes qe aplicar los 14V mediante una resistencia a la base... y en el emisor no poner ninguna resistencia o poner una resistencia muy baja para que el transistor sea inestable y cambie de corte a saturacion ante un minimo cambio...

suerte,
mano.


----------



## bactering (Dic 29, 2007)

¿Donde puedo encontrar información de la "inestabilidad del transistor al colocarle una R en el emisor?
Todo lo que encuentro me indica lo contrario.


----------



## Mutilo (Dic 30, 2007)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> Si entre base y emisor hay 14V... seguro se te estropeara el transistor...
> 
> tenes qe aplicar los 14V mediante una resistencia a la base... y en el emisor no poner ninguna resistencia o poner una resistencia muy baja para que el transistor sea inestable y cambie de corte a saturacion ante un minimo cambio...
> 
> ...



Pero si pongo una resistencia de base, ya no llegan 14V a la base, entonces el transistor trabaja en la zona activa, y a mi solo me interesa corte-saturacion (como un interruptor).

¿Que pasaria si en la base hay 14V (está polarizada), y el colector se encuentra en un nivel bajo (0V)?

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Dic 30, 2007)

No me gusta meterme en conversaci´´on ajena, pero....

Seg´´un una cosa que se llama "beta" hace dificil (sin calcular, de lo contrario es muy sencillo) trabajar en la zona activa. 

Segun esa cosa (beta) y segun la caida que vas a tener en base-emisor,  pudes hacer caer la tensi´´on que te sobra en una R. 
14V- 0,7V = 13,3V a la intensidad que quieras (eso va un poco relacionado con la beta, cosa bacil de hacer para saturar)
TAMPOCO TE LO VOY A EXPLICAR DIRECTAMENTE. Para ello ya hay miles de tutoriales en la Red.

Intentalo otra vez a ver que pasa


----------



## Mutilo (Dic 30, 2007)

Alguien me puede aclarar esta duda

¿Que pasaria si la base está polarizada, y el colector se encuentra en un nivel bajo (0V)? 
base-emisor:14V
colector:0V


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 30, 2007)

Hola.

Si tienes un transistor como inversor, tiene una resistencia de base Rb, y una resistencia de colector Rc.

Cuando el voltaje de base es 0 (Vb=0V), el voltaje colector-emisor es 1 (Vce=Vcc).
Cuando el voltaje de base es 1 (Vb=Vcc), el voltaje colector-emisor es 0 (Vce=Vce-sat).
En las hojas de datos (datasheet) de los transistores tienen las caracteristicas de corte-saturación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 30, 2007)

Me he cortado la lengua aaaggg!

Priemero (incordiando) ¿A que transistor te refieres? bien NPN
Segundo Polarizado te va a dar dos niveles Alto o bajo
Tercero Si te refires a poner el postivo y el negativo invertidos te da el problema de que no funciona se encuentra cortado al estar la tension inversa. Tienes que recordar la caida minima de 0,7 V aprox que tienes que tener para que conduzca.
Tienes unos conceptos basicos flojos. tendrias que comenzar por saber conectar y CALCULAR un transistor en saturación y en corte. HAcerlo trabajar en la zona activa te va a costar algunos calculos mas y sobre algo la porlarizacion por division de tension.

El motivo de aprender. Te confundiran menos los comentarios que te hagan.


----------



## Mutilo (Dic 30, 2007)

Creo q me explique mal con mi duda. Mis conocimientos sobre transistores son bastante limitados, por eso me surgen algunas dudas.

Sobre el colector del transitor hay una señal cuadrada de frecuencia F1.
Sobre la base hay otra señal cuadrada de frecuencia F2. 
La frecuencia de la base es inferior (sobre unas 3 veces)  a la frecuencia q hay en el colector.
El emisor está conectado a otro circuito independiente.

Y mi duda es saber q pasaria en el momento en que en la base hay un nivel alto, y el el colector un nivel bajo.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 30, 2007)

El transistor solo conduce cuando entre base emisor caen 0,7V (mas o menos) El NPN tiene que se más positiva la base que el emisor ¿OK?

Si el colector (ojo que tienes que limitar la intensidad de alguna manera) es más positivo que el emisor pasará intensidad. de lo contrario queda la cosa en corte. Es decir:
Dependiendo de la configuración del transistor veras la frecuencia del colector mientras la base esté a nivel alto.

Has entendido más o menos. ?

Cuando tengas un valor alto en la base el interrupor estará cerrado y a nivel bajo estará abierto.


----------



## Mutilo (Dic 30, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> El transistor solo conduce cuando entre base emisor caen 0,7V (mas o menos) El NPN tiene que se más positiva la base que el emisor ¿OK?
> 
> Si el colector (ojo que tienes que limitar la intensidad de alguna manera) es más positivo que el emisor pasará intensidad. de lo contrario queda la cosa en corte. Es decir:
> Dependiendo de la configuración del transistor veras la frecuencia del colector mientras la base esté a nivel alto.
> ...



Lo entiendo. Yo lo que quiero saber es q pasaria en el momento en que en la base hay un nivel alto (Vbe=0.7V), y el el colector un nivel bajo(Vcolector=0V).


----------



## El nombre (Dic 31, 2007)

que tienes 0V en el colector!

Tienes el emisor y el colector al mismo potencial. la IB sera igual la IE y IC será nula.


----------



## Mutilo (Ene 2, 2008)

¿Y algun transistor para frecuencias de 1 MHz?


----------



## El nombre (Ene 3, 2008)

asi de pronto te puede valer cualquiera. no es una gran frecuencia 
Prueba el 2n2222 que es bastante usual.


----------



## Mutilo (Ene 11, 2008)

En vez de un transistor, ¿podria utilizar un SCR?

En el anodo le meto la señal de c.a. q necesito dividir, y en la puerta la señal con la frecuencia q necesito. En vez de usar un transistor como interruptor, usar un SCR. Espero haberme explicado correctamente.

Un saludo


----------



## efreyre (Ene 13, 2008)

amigo, recuerda que un transistor tambien en ciertos aspectos puede ser visto como una union de dos diodos en este caso, si el transistor es NPN, si tu pones la base a mayor potencial que el colector estas polarizando el diodo BC (NP) en inversa y no circularia corriente Ic, en realidad eso que propones no  se hace. La idea de trabajar en corte y saturación siempre suele ser para controlar voltajes mayores o iguales respecto del voltaje que ira a la base, ahora bien, no puedes hablar de un voltaje de base propiamente, el control en un BJT se hace por corriente y no por voltaje. Si quieres controlar por voltaje usa un fet/mosfet/jfet.


----------



## Mutilo (Abr 4, 2008)

Estuve pensando, y para el diseño q quiero, me viene mejor un MOSFET, me recomendais alguno en concreto?
Caracteristicas:
Tension max: 30V
Frecuencia max: 1 KHz


----------



## Mutilo (Abr 6, 2008)

Con el titulo del tema me confundi un poco con lo q necesito:
Busco un transistor u otro componente, que cuando reciba una tension de 12V en la puerta, se active el componente, y se una el drenador y el sutidor, para tener la misma tension del drenador en el surtidor. Espero haberme explicado bien.

Es algo parecido a un rele, q cuando se active la bobina, automaticamente se conecten dos patillas y se cierre un circuito externo, con la excepcion de q funcione a 1 MHz.

Un saludo


----------

